# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [iPod] Οθόνη samsung galaxy s4

## precius21

Καλησπέρα σε ολους! Μου έσπασε η οθόνη απο το παραπάνω κινητό και θα ήθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κάποιος ποσο περιπου κοστιζει η αλλαγη και αν θα μπορουσα να την αλλάξω μονος μου. Εχω γνωσεις πανω σε ηλεκτρονικα κ εχει τυχει να εχω κανει καποιες επισκευες σε οθονες, τηλεοράσεις και ηχοσυστηματα αλλα δεν εχω ανοιξει ποτε κινητο. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## p270

στο s3 είχε 130 ευρώ οπότε υπολόγισε κάπου εκεί και για το s4

----------


## windmill82

Για τιμη παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στα επισκευαστικα κεντρα να σου πουνε. Η αλλαγη δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολη , υπαρχουν και πολλα βιντεακια στο youtube αρκει βεβαια να βρεις ανταλλακτικο. Θυμιζω οτι σε αυτο το κινητο η οθονη το συστημα αφης και το πλαισιο ειναι ενα κομματι!

----------


## precius21

Μου φαίνονται αρκετά τα χρηματα πάντως.. windmill όταν λες οτι η οθονη το συστημα αφης κ το πλαισιο ειναι ενα κομματι τι εννοεις;; Στην οθονη μου ολα φαινονται κανονικά άρα υποθετω πως εχει σπάσει το digitizer. Δεν μπορω να αλλάξω μονο αυτο; Η τιμη θα ειναι παλι ιδια αν δεν το κανω μονος;

----------

